# Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??



## Stokker (5. April 2005)

Kann mir das jemand erklären ??
Die sind doch ziemlich klein und weich.Schneidet man da oder reisst man vieleicht den Kopf mit Innereien heraus ?? Ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

@ Stokker
Nimm eine Schere und schneide von der Afteröffnung den Bauch entlang
bis unter den Kopf.
Dann die Schere im Nacken ansetzen und hinter den Kopf entlang bis zum Bauch hinunter.
Aber bitte nicht durchschneiden,denn wenn Du den Kopf jetzt abziehst,hast Du meist die gesamten Innereien gleich mitrausgenommen.
Ist eine reine Übungssache,mit der Zeit wirds immer besser.
Wünsche viel Spaß beim Nachmachen.....



Der STF


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Ich mach es ähnlich nur mit einem Messer.
Ich schneide mit dem Messer vom After bis zu den Kiemen den Bauch auf und dann im Nacken bis zur Wirbelsäule. Dann breche ich den Kopf ab und ziehe mit samt Kopf die ganzen Eingeweide heraus, die bleiben alle am Kopf hängen.
Geht ruck zuck.


----------



## Stokker (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Danke,das muss ich mal testen...


----------



## haukep (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Einfach vom Popo () her aufschneiden, den kopf abtrennen und mit den Innereien reusnehmen. Dann die Schwimmblase rauspulen, die Niere ausdrücken und fertig. Die Schuppen spüle ich vorher mit einem Setzkescher aus Draht ab. Alle Flossen bleiben dran!


----------



## Louis (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Und um die lästigen Schuppen loszuwerden, nimmst Du ein Tuch. Halt den Hering am Kopf fest umfasse den Rest mit dem Tuch mit der anderen Hand und rubbel ihn ein bischen vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz. Danach sind alle Schuppen weg, das Tuch kannst Du ausschütteln. Fertig. Zeitaufwand: max 3-5 sec. 

ABER: Klappt nur, wenn der Hering noch nass ist, also direkt, wenn Du ihn aus dem Wasser geholt hast. 

Die Methode finde ich auf alle Fälle besser und effektiver als die Metallkeschermetode oder gar das Schuppen mit dem Messer.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Lachsy (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

um die niere richtig rauszubekommen bzw den Hering von innen Sauber, hat meine oma immer ein stück vom einer Gardinenspitze genommen . klappt super

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Ein Stück Gardinenspitze ??Meinst du den Stoff??

@Louis
Das mit dem "umfassen  des Restes mit dem Tuch und dem anschliessenden rubbeln von Kopf bis zum Schwanz" geht in Ordnung.Danke für den Tipp.:m:m


----------



## Yupii (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

ich nehme zum Entfernen der Schuppen ein altes Zwiebelnetz.
Geht super.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Zum Entfernen der Schuppen bewährt sich bei mir seit Jahren der Draht-Setzkescher. Leine anknoten, Fisch rein, ein par mal kräftig auf und ab mit dem Kescher und der Hering ist zu 95% sauber. Für mich persönlich die schnellste und beste Methode. Aber da muß jeder seine Variante finden. 
Lustig wäre z.B. dieser Thread geworden, wenn er "Wie filetiert man Heringe?" geheißen hätte.
Schöne Grüße aus Pinneberg
Jan"Lionhead"


----------



## Yupii (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

das muss auch irgendwie gehen. Ich habe mal vor Jahren zum ersten Mal in Eckernförde lecker geräucherte Heringsfilets (bei einem Hafenfest direkt vom Schiff gekauft ) gegessen. Das  Räuchern von Heringsfilets würde ich auch mal gerne ausprobieren.
Gruss Uwe P


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Wenn du Heringe räuchern willst brauchst du sie nicht aus zunehmen.
Bleiben dann saftiger und der Rogen und die Milch sind dann auch gleich mit geräuchert.
Macht unser Fischer auch so.
Ist nicht jedem sein Geschmack aber es wird so gemacht.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Letztes Jahr war ich auf einem Kutter und da war einer der bot allen an deren Dorsche zu filetieren.Junge,junge,der war eine Schau.
So schnell wie der mit dem Messer gewedelt hat ,das kann man gar nicht wiedergeben.
Dem würde ich zutrauen das er auch schnellstens Heringe filetiert ...


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> das muss auch irgendwie gehen. Ich habe mal vor Jahren zum ersten Mal in Eckernförde lecker geräucherte Heringsfilets (bei einem Hafenfest direkt vom Schiff gekauft ) gegessen. Das Räuchern von Heringsfilets würde ich auch mal gerne ausprobieren.
> Gruss Uwe P


 
Ich habe mich wahrscheinlich schlecht ausgedrückt.
Heringe zu filetieren geht einfach, aber über das Wie könnte man sich streiten.
Ich persönlich nehme den Hering aus, köpfe ihn und filetiere ihn dann, indem ich mit einem scharfen Messer (flexible oder feste Klinge) von der Kopfseite aus an den Gräten entlang schneide.Dazu lege ich den Fisch flach auf ein Brett, lege die linke hand (als Rechtshänder) auf den Hering und schneide mit der Rechten entlang der Mittelgräte. dabei schneide ich die Bauchgräten zugunsten der Geschwindigkeit mit ab. Das Ergebnis ist ein Filet mit noch vorhandenen bauchgräten. Diese lassen sich mit einem sauberen Schnitt entfernen. Auf 1 g Fisch kommt es mir da nicht an.Zum Schluß noch reste der Flossen abschneiden und mit den Fingern die Haut entfernen (geht bei Hering sehr leicht).
Nach den ersten 500 Filets bist du Profi...|supergri 
Ich persönlich filetier aber nur die größeren Exemplare und mache aus den kleineren Salzhering.
Schöne Grüße 
Jan"Lionhead"


----------



## Lachsy (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Stück Gardinenspitze ??Meinst du den Stoff??



ja genau , ich meine den stoff. So hat es meine oma immer gemacht 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Meine Frau würde mich " waidgerecht versorgen" wenn ich ihr an die Spitze gehe.....
Da klingt das Zwiebelnetz schon besser.
Aber trotzdem danke für deinen Tipp...


----------



## Lachsy (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau würde mich " waidgerecht versorgen" wenn ich ihr an die Spitze gehe.....
> Da klingt das Zwiebelnetz schon besser.
> Aber trotzdem danke für deinen Tipp...



du sollst ja auch nicht die gardine vom Fenster nehmen  :q . Auf wochenmärkten stehen meist auch gardienhändler, du brauchst doch nur ein stück spitze . 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Hamburger_Jung (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Hallo #h 

zum Niere entfernen benutze ich immer eine Zahnbürste, ist schön flexibel und geht ruck zuck. Nur am nächsten morgen beim Zähneputzen ist es zuerst etwas unangenehm |uhoh: :q  
Zum entschuppen bevorzuge ich ebenfalls einen Drahtsetzkescher ist meiner Meinung recht effektiv und schnell.

Hummel, Hummel......
............................Hamburger Jung


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Na lecker...:q


----------



## Rosi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Und um die lästigen Schuppen loszuwerden, nimmst Du ein Tuch. Halt den Hering am Kopf fest umfasse den Rest mit dem Tuch mit der anderen Hand und rubbel ihn ein bischen vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz. Danach sind alle Schuppen weg, das Tuch kannst Du ausschütteln. Fertig. Zeitaufwand: max 3-5 sec.
> 
> ABER: Klappt nur, wenn der Hering noch nass ist, also direkt, wenn Du ihn aus dem Wasser geholt hast.
> 
> ...


 
Jeden einzelnen Hering mit einem Tuch abrubbeln?? Vielleicht noch in der Küche?? Mit 10 Heringen kannst du dich noch gut beschäftigen, aber wenn es mal über 100 sind, dann lieber Drahtsetzkescher oder Kartoffelsack. Die Methode ist sauber, ergiebig und kann gleich gleich an Ort und Stelle erledigt werden.


----------



## Pete (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

heringsinnereien werden auch bei den fischern mit kräftigen haushaltsscheren vom after her incl. ihrer ohnehin untauglichen bauchlappen "beschnitten"...wozu heringe noch groß filetieren???...die kommen in mehl gewälzt gleich so inne heiße pann...bis auf die mittelgräte wandert bei mir alles mit runter....wer sich nich so pingelig hat, merkt die lütten schietergräten eh nicht...beim sauer eingelegten sind die feinen gräten nach einer woche eh weg...


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> heringsinnereien werden auch bei den fischern mit kräftigen haushaltsscheren vom after her incl. ihrer ohnehin untauglichen bauchlappen "beschnitten"...wozu heringe noch groß filetieren???...die kommen in mehl gewälzt gleich so inne heiße pann...bis auf die mittelgräte wandert bei mir alles mit runter....wer sich nich so pingelig hat, merkt die lütten schietergräten eh nicht...beim sauer eingelegten sind die feinen gräten nach einer woche eh weg...


 
Der Trick ist, daß man mit Heringsfilet auch Leute vom Hering überzeugen kann, die ihn sonst nie anrühren würden.....
Und diese Leute sind oft pingelig. Zweite Zielgruppe sind kleine Kinder. Meine Tochter hat einmal eine Fischgräte verschluckt, glaube mir, seitdem suche ich ganz genau.
Schöne Grüße
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## bootsangler-b (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

ja rosi, so geht es am schnellsten wenn mal wieder mehr im eimer ist, was ja bei heringen oft der fall ist.
@Pete: für viele nette heringsrezepte (gesalzen und dann mit viel phantasie eingelegt oder für zarte säuerlinge oder räucherlinge) müssen es schon filets sein. so filetiert, wie von Lionhead beschrieben.
wenn in butter gebraten, dann natürlich nur ausgenommen, schwarze haut entfernt und ab in mehl und pfanne.

bernd


----------



## charly151 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Heringe räuchern willst brauchst du sie nicht aus zunehmen.
> Bleiben dann saftiger und der Rogen und die Milch sind dann auch gleich mit geräuchert.
> Macht unser Fischer auch so.
> Ist nicht jedem sein Geschmack aber es wird so gemacht.
> Gruss Knurri


 
Kannst den Hering aber auch kehlen.
Kleiner Schnitt an der Kehle ( nur das Fleisch aufschneiden!!)
und mit stumpfen Gegenstand (Stiel vom Teelöffel)hinter den Schlund fassen
und die Innereien rausziehen.
Klappt spätestens beim 5. Hering einwandfrei.
Die Innereien reißen am Waidloch ab und der Rogen und die Milch
bleiben im Fisch.
Macht kein Fischer weil bei deren Mengen der Aufwand zu groß
wird.

Gruß Charly


----------



## Louis (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden einzelnen Hering mit einem Tuch abrubbeln?? Vielleicht noch in der Küche?? Mit 10 Heringen kannst du dich noch gut beschäftigen, aber wenn es mal über 100 sind, dann lieber Drahtsetzkescher oder Kartoffelsack. Die Methode ist sauber, ergiebig und kann gleich gleich an Ort und Stelle erledigt werden.



Nicht in der Küche. Direkt nach dem Fang, beim Abhaken. An Kopf festhalten, mit einem Tuch umfassen und einmal längsziehen. Dabei ein bischen Druck mit den Fingern ausübern. Geht ratzi, fatzi. Also mit dem Metallkescher war ich länger zugange, wenn ich sie ordentlich sauber haben wollte. 

Ausprobieren, sag ich nur. Zum Zeitaufwand: Geht mit etwas Übung auch schneller.


----------



## Louis (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Um es nochmal klarzustellen: DIE HERINGE KOMMEN BEI MIR OHNE SCHUPPEN IN DEN EIMER.


----------



## Lionhead (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Um es nochmal klarzustellen: DIE HERINGE KOMMEN BEI MIR OHNE SCHUPPEN IN DEN EIMER.


 
jaaaanz ruhig, Louis det läuft....... 

es wäre doch langweilig, wenn jeder die gleiche Methode hat.
Wir haben verschiedene Methoden kennengelernt, daß war sehr lehrreich und für viele eine Anregung, aber es werden nicht alle deine Methode oder die Drahtsetzkeschermethode etc... übernehmen.
Neidvolle Grüße an einen der direkt am Hering sitzt.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Louis (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

ICH BIN RUHIG!!! :m 

War doch nur zur verdeutlichung, weil Rosi meinte, ich veranstalte so ne Sauerei zuhause in der Küche. 

Dann schon lieber im Wohnzimmer mit der dortigen Gardine #6 

Ich hätte besser scrheiben sollen: Zur Verdeutlichung. 

Im Übrigen hast Du recht, jeder wie er will und kann.


----------



## Louis (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Hi, Lionhead!

Nettes Gimbal hast Du da umgeschnallt |supergri  :m


----------



## Stokker (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Das ist ja das schöne am Board.
Man kann viele verschiedene Meinungen lesen,sich eventuell durch Erfahrung eine eigene bilden, und sie wieder weitergeben.....


----------



## Lionhead (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Lionhead!
> 
> Nettes Gimbal hast Du da umgeschnallt |supergri :m


 
das Wort nett streichst du, wenn du live erlebst wie sich die Kampfgurtfüllung im vollen Einkaufszentrum um Gummibären bettelnd hinstellt und laut allen Leuten erzählt:


"Keiner gibt mir was zu essen......."

Die Blicke der Leute aus den Hamburger Elbvororten (es war das Elbe-EKZ in HH)
hättest du sehen müssen.

Aber ich schweife ab..... 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Stokker (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*

Das kenne ich doch von irgendwo her.Diese kleinen Feuerteufel sind doch alle gleich. Und wenn sie einen im Geschäft zur Schnecke machen können, dann tun sie das mit Genuss, und du stehst da wie ein angepisster Baum.....


----------



## haukep (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wie nimmt man Heringe aus ??*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach vom Popo () her aufschneiden, den kopf abtrennen und mit den Innereien reusnehmen. Dann die Schwimmblase rauspulen, die Niere ausdrücken und fertig. Die Schuppen spüle ich vorher mit einem Setzkescher aus Draht ab. Alle Flossen bleiben dran!




Habe jetzt von unsrem Sylverpasi noch gelernt, beim Herausnehmen der Inneren, den Fingernagel an der Niere (von vorne) langzuführen, so löst sich die Schwimmblase gleich mit und man muss die nicht mehr nachträglich herauspulen...


----------

